# Youtube Audio in bestmöglicher Qualität downloaden



## x-domi-x (3. Juni 2012)

*Youtube Audio in bestmöglicher Qualität downloaden*

Hallo.

Mittlerweile gibt es ja schon einige Musikvideos in akzeptabler Qualiät auf Youtube. 
Nur habe ich folgendes Problem: Alle Youtubedowloader die ich kenne, wandeln die Tonspur der Videos in m4a, mp3 oder sonst irgendwas um. Das macht die Qualität nur noch schlechter.
Gibt es nicht auch eine Möglichkeit, die originale Toonspur aus dem Video 1:1 raus zu kopieren? Oder von mir aus das gesammte Video ohne konvertierung herunterzuladen? (also die original Datei)

MfG Domi


----------



## DarkScorpion (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Youtube Audio in bestmöglicher Qualität downloaden*

Ich weis ist offtopic, aber wenn dir soviel an einer guten Tonqualität liegt geh in den Laden und kauf dir die CD. Ich hasse mittlerweile diese Mentalität alles in bester Qualität haben zu wollen, aber nicht einen einzigen Cent zahlen zu wollen


----------



## ReaCT (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Youtube Audio in bestmöglicher Qualität downloaden*

Afaik ist auf Youtube sowieso auf 192 kbit beachränkt, weswegen du auch mit Downloadern, die in wav speichern, keine bessere Ergebnisse haben wirst. Das verbraucht nur unnötig Speicherplatz. Für gute Qualtität bei kleinem Preis= gebrauchte CD
Offtopic: Geschnittene und zensierte Musik auf Amazon Mp3 ist echt gemein. Hier wird man natürlich als zahlender Kunde gegängelt ohne Ende


----------



## Diavel (3. Juni 2012)

Die Youtubespuren sind bereits in MP3 konvertiert. Besser bekommst du die da nicht weg.


----------



## x-domi-x (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Youtube Audio in bestmöglicher Qualität downloaden*

Wenn es einen vergleichbaren Store wie iTunes oder Amazon mp3 Store nur halt mit .flac, .wav oder ähnliches gäbe, währe ich sogar bereit den üblichen einen Euro je Titel zu bezahlen. Nur meines wissens existiert kein vergleichbares Angebot mit lossless Musik...

Und wenn ich schon die schlechte Qualität hab, dann wenigstens gratis!!

Das mit den CDs habe ich mir schon ernsthaft überlegt... nur mein Problem: ein bis drei Lieder einer CD gefallen mir, der rest nicht -> ein Titel kostet mir dann ca. 5€ -> definitiv zu teuer.

Ich dachte Youtube verwendet größtenteils mp4? Da müsste sich doch die Tonspur in m4a verlustlos herausextrahieren lassen, oder nicht? Dann hätte man zumindest Youtube qualität. Wenn's noch schlechter werden würde, kann man's eh schon wider bleiben lassen, wenn man anständige Boxen hat.


----------



## Iceananas (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Youtube Audio in bestmöglicher Qualität downloaden*

Mp4 ist nur ein Container, welche Codecs für Video- und Tonspuren verwendet wird ist damit noch längst nichts gesagt.


----------



## Kaviarfresser (7. Juni 2012)

Du könntest dir deine Music auch von linnrecord holen, dort ist die qualität von mp3 bis zu Studio Master qualität frei wählbar nur wird es halt teurer...


----------



## iceman650 (8. Juni 2012)

Kaviarfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Du könntest dir deine Music auch von linnrecord holen, dort ist die qualität von mp3 bis zu Studio Master qualität frei wählbar nur wird es halt teurer...



Genau auf die wollte ich gerade Bezug nehmen. 
Man höre sich die Bob Marley-Platten an 
Aber mal ernsthaft: schlechte qualität oder zahlen - entweder oder.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Youtube Audio in bestmöglicher Qualität downloaden*



x-domi-x schrieb:


> Wenn es einen vergleichbaren Store wie iTunes oder Amazon mp3 Store nur halt mit .flac, .wav oder ähnliches gäbe, währe ich sogar bereit den üblichen einen Euro je Titel zu bezahlen. Nur meines wissens existiert kein vergleichbares Angebot mit lossless Musik...
> 
> Und wenn ich schon die schlechte Qualität hab, dann wenigstens gratis!!


was ist das denn für ein Quatsch? ^^ Zwischen Kauf-MP3 und schlechter Qualität gibt es immer noch einen großen Unterschied. Viele Kauf-Mp3 sind in 256kbps oder sogar mehr, da hört man nicht mehr, dass es eine MP3 ist, und nen Uterschied zu lossless hört man nur im direkten Vergleich WENN man gute Ohren und eine gute Anlage hat. Aber so oder so ist das noch lange kein Grund, etwas gratis haben zu "müssen" - da müsstest Du ja ansonsten auch Musik von Bands, die sich keine teure Tonstudio-Bearbeitung leisten konnten, gratis bekommen wollen, weil deren Musik nicht in Top-Super-Mega-Qualität verfügbar ist... wenigstens machst Du es ja nicht über Filesharing oder so... 

Was Du machen kannst: den Song beim Hören mit zB Audacity aufnehmen - das ist dann 1:1 wie es das Video hergibt. Wenn das zu schlecht ist, geht es nicht besser, außer MP3 Einzelkauf oder CD kaufen, Deine Wunsch-Lieder davon rippen und die CD weiterverkaufen.


Oder auch mal folgende Überlegung: selbst wenn Du nur 3 Lieder des Albums gut findest, könntest Du es ja mit ca 15€ honorieren, dass der Künstler etwas erschaffen hat, was für Dich all diese Mühe wert ist und was Dir im Moment des Hörens einen schönen Moment gibt, denn nur die Masse an Leuten, die die Arbeit honorieren, egal ob denen das ganze Album oder nur 3 Lieder gefallen, kann den Künstlern überhaupt ihre Existenz sichern (von ein paar Dutzend Stars mal abgesehen), wobei die ja noch nicht mal ansatzweise die vollen 15€ bekommen... Dir geht es ja auch sicher nicht darum, jeden Tag 3 neue Lieder beschaffen zu wollen, sondern Du suchst sicher nur einzelne besondere Lieder, oder? Ist das dann echt zuviel verlangt, ab und an mal ein Album zu holen, bei dem vielleicht auch "unerwünschte" Lieder drauf sind? Vlt lernst Du sogar andere Lieder des Albums erst im KOntext zu schätzen, wenn Du alles mal in Ruhe am Stück hörst?


----------



## Bier (8. Juni 2012)

Kauf dir die lieder entweder als MP3's bei Amazon oder als AAC's bei iTunes und mach mal n blinden Vergleich zu ner WAV Datei. Für foobar gibts da n tolles Plugin. Ich glaube nicht, dass du da einen Unterschied hörst, wenn du nicht weißt welches Lied die WAV Datei ist  BTW, was hast du denn für Lautsprecher?


----------



## x-domi-x (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Youtube Audio in bestmöglicher Qualität downloaden*

Lautsprecher sind selber gebaut. Die hier sind es: Quickly 14 und 28 | Lautsprecherbau
Die sind echt nicht schlecht (vorallem, wenn man den Preis miteinbezieht).

Also ich persönlich höhre definitiv einen kleinen, aber feinen Unterschied, ob ich dem AV-Receiver den Ton einer gekauften CD oder das selbe lied als 320 kbps MP3 von der selben CD gerippt zuspiele. 

Ich dachte mir halt, wenn ich schon Musik kaufe, dann will ich auch bestmögliche Qualität.
Nachdem dies (mit ausnahme von Linnrecords) nur mittels CD möglich ist, wollte ich auf youtube zurückgreifen - da hab ich zwar ne deutlich schlechtere Qualität, dafür aber gratis!!

Nachdem ich gerne immer ein großes und aktuelles Musiksortiment haben möchte, würden CDs ziemlich teuer kommen.

Ich fürchte, wenn ich ne anständige Qualität will, muss ich auf die gängigen Onlineshops zurückgreifen und auf flac verzichten. 
Weiß jemand wer da die bessere Qualität bietet? iTunes? Amazon? Ich hab mal was von iTunes plus gehört - wie finde ich solche Tietel?


----------



## Bier (8. Juni 2012)

Also bei iTunes bekommst du AAC's mit einer Bitrate von 256 kbit/s. Bei Amazon schwanken die MP3's so zwischen 200 und 300 kbit/s. Die sind aber oft VBR. Meines Wissens sind gleich große AAC's besser als MP3's, aber bin mir da jetzt auch nicht zu 100% sicher.


----------



## Diavel (8. Juni 2012)

Die iTunes Dateien sind 256kbit/s AAC VBR Dateien, in der Spitze kommen die locker auf 430kbit/s. Das Codec ist dazu auch noch besser als MP3.

256kbit/s MP3's sind aber wirklich absolut ausreichend und transparent im Vergleich zu einer Audio CD, da hilft kein noch so gutes Equipment. Wenn man einen unterschied hört ist es auf einen bestimmten Hörschaden in den Frequenzen um 14kHz zurückzuführen.

Ich kann wirklich nur raten: Einmal Foobar 2000 mit dem ABX Comparator Plug In runterladen und selber testen.

Ne eigene .wav oder .flac datei nehmen und die mit nem altuellem Lame in 256kbit/s VBR MP3 konvertieren. (der encoder muss unbedingt aktuell sein!)

Ich garantiere Dir du wirst in diesem Test bei 20 oder mehr Versuchen NIEMALS besser als 50% abschneiden.

Grüße

Edit: Downloadlinks eingefügt

http://www.foobar2000.org/

http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_abx

http://www.chip.de/downloads/LAME_13003295.html (Muss man beim ersten Konvertieren mit Foobar einmal auswählen)

http://www.exactaudiocopy.de/en/index.php/resources/download/ (Wunderbares Rip Programm, damit mal ne original Audio CD von Dir rippen, dann bei Foobar konvertieren, beide Tracks auswählen und mit rechtsklick den ABX Comparator starten)


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Youtube Audio in bestmöglicher Qualität downloaden*



x-domi-x schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir halt, wenn ich schon Musik kaufe, dann will ich auch bestmögliche Qualität.


 ja, bestMÖGLICH - wenn es das Lied dann halt für einen für Dich zumutbaren Preis "nur" als 320kbps-MP3 gibt, dann ist das halt das "bestmögliche"  ich habe etliche CDs, mind 300 Aleben + 50 Maxis + 30 Sampler, und wenn ich mal wirklich nur 1-2 Lieder eines Interpreten will, dann nehm ich 100x mal lieber für je ca nen Euro eine 320kbps-MP3, als dass ich eine youtube-Aufnahme mitschneide, die selbst auf meinen 100€-PC-Boxen sofort als MP3 zu identifizieren ist, weil die Tonqualität mäßig ist.

Und hast Du auch mal verglichen originale CD vs. als *Audio*-CD gebrannte MP3 mit 256kbps oder mehr? Denn wenn sich eine "zugespielte" MP3 evlt. nen Tick schwächer anhört, kann das auch am MP3-Decoder des Zuspielgerätes bzw. der AVRs (falls Du es da per USB oder LAN machst) schuld sein. Ach so: ist es denn überhaupt schlechter, oder ist es nur "anders" ? ^^


----------



## x-domi-x (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Youtube Audio in bestmöglicher Qualität downloaden*

Danke für eure informationen 

Dann werd ich wohl meine Musik weiterhin bei iTunes kaufen. Warum nicht bei amazon? Laut google ist aac mp3 vorzuziehen - soll sozusagen der nachfolger sein.

Ja die Quali von YouTube begeistert eh mich auch nicht, ist dafür aber gratis...

@*Herbboy:* ne, ist schon auch schlechter  die Musik von CDs klingt klarer, die einzelnen Töne (vorallem die höheren) sind scharfkantiger und die Instrumente und Geräusche differenzierter. Das selbe Lied in mp3 klingt insgesammt etwas dumpf und verschwommen.
So extrem, wie ich das hier beschreibe ist das natürlich nicht, aber man höhrt den Unterschied schon ein wenig.


----------

